# Which training methods do you think are most effective?



## mctendies (7 mo ago)

For example - Riding time, tramps, foam pits, cross workouts, video analysis, and private coaching


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Stuffing myself with cans and cans of spam.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Enjoying getting back on the skateboard this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Time on the hill.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Year-round training: 

Core & Leg strength
Hip strength & mobility 
Yoga: breathing, strength, balance, and flexibility
Endurance: running, HIIT, martial arts 
Recovery: percussion therapy (massage gun), foam roller


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Beer, poutine and being regular


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

For me, video. The difference between what I think I'm doing and what I'm actually doing is pretty huge.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

drblast said:


> For me, video. The difference between what I think I'm doing and what I'm actually doing is pretty huge.


How do you get video of yourself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Repetition


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm hoping yoga. Been doing it since last November during our off-season. Will let you know in a few weeks when our season kicks in...hopefully!


----------

